# Nitro made his own Halloween costume



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought maybe he got into a bag of Cheeto's


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL! Very cute.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww so cute!!!!! I have a NITRO too!!!! Never met another Nitro....hello from us!!!!:wavey:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanK said:


> I thought maybe he got into a bag of Cheeto's


Scary...I thought the same thing when I saw the picture :

I think you need to finish the job and go buy some more carrot juice and cover up all the white. :curtain:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So he's a Golden cross ????


----------

